# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Ozgrid

## jrdnoland

Does anyone know why Ozgrid went to a pay for a thread motif?

Does anyone know when they did so?

I used to spend some time there, it's a great site; but I'm not sure if I like the idea of charging (even $1.00 per year) to be able to post a thread.

----------


## pike

search and you will find
http://www.ozgrid.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103060

----------


## jrdnoland

Thanks Pike. I must admit that I didn't take the time to research why Ozgrid was charging for threads. I used it now and then when I had an issue that I wanted some input on, but wasn't a daily contributor.

When I saw the situation, I was upset and decided to search for another forum, and that is how I ended up here.

If I needed help on a daily or even regular basis, it would be worth it, but for the occasional help I need, I thought it was better to move on.

----------


## DonkeyOte

I used to post there too many moons ago but it all got a little odd... for ex. "Roy UK" is referred to as: "AKA Low Life" whereas Richard Schollar has the added handle of "Backstabbing Whiner" ... I think that tells you quite a bit about Dave Hawley...

----------


## martindwilson

deleted sobered up!!!!!

----------


## broro183

hmmm,

From what I've read/been told, Dave H was feeling rather stressed at the time (understandably I guess)... not that stress is really an excuse of course.

On a more positive note, it's created more users for ExcelForum etc to entice in & keep us problem solvers sated  :Wink:  !

Rob

----------


## darkyam

Like a number of the regulars here, I posted there a while back (not as much because I was even more ignorant then), and I think it's a shame it came to that.  The multiple mod setup seems to work really well here.  I understand the stress of being the sole admin and mod for a site like that, but I came here as much for the friendlier atmosphere as the opportunity to help others more.

----------


## pike

to clarify stewie's decision
http://www.ozgrid.com/forum/new-thread-cost.htm

----------


## jrdnoland

Just as a clarification, my intent with this thread was not to second guess or influence Ozgrid; it was just to try to understand what happened.

I thought it was one of the BEST excel sites out there and was just curious as to what happened.

----------


## pike

> I thought it was one of the BEST excel sites out there and was just curious as to what happened.



still is; just caters for a different type user

----------


## royUK

> Like a number of the regulars here, I posted there a while back (not as much because I was even more ignorant then), and I think it's a shame it came to that.  The multiple mod setup seems to work really well here.  I understand the stress of being the sole admin and mod for a site like that, but I came here as much for the friendlier atmosphere as the opportunity to help others more.



Dave had really good help from people like Jack in the UK, Will Riley and others.It was some Mods disagreement with his treatment of posters and other policies that caused him to need to work on his own

----------


## pike

On reflection its better to let sleeping dogs lay

----------


## Domski

Where?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dom

----------


## rwgrietveld

I only hope that this forum (may I say we) don't move into the same direction.

----------


## royUK

> I only hope that this forum (may I say we) don't move into the same direction.



I'm sure that is the hope of all here& the goal of all the Mods

----------


## Jack in the UK

I was the OzGrid Admin for Dave for many years and was banned couple years back it is only now I have got back into Excel and started posting
I was treated unfairly and punished for stuff that Dave knew I had nothing to do with, and so Dave had no one to do the dirty work of Admin, he took it all on and thus cant cope and wants the pay per questions stuff etc 
Daves dream was never a Q&A forum, more a reference centre for all things Excel to shine and develop his private work, and you cant blame him there
I used to be great mates with Dave, sadly he no longer values me or what I have done for him  and punishes me with getting banned
Thats the truth  my name is now member and I can not gain access as Jack in the UK is banned 
There was a lot of disputes and difference of opinions and things were heavy policed,,, its a balance of kindness to me
So now it is how it is, I think they posters bid for the work or something, I dono. I am no longer there
If the above is wrong  let me know, remember I was there as site Admin

----------


## romperstomper

Web forums generally seem to run the gamut from those where you can't post anything without getting upbraided, to those where you appear to be able to say literally anything at all without fear of reproach. The successful ones generally seem to tread a happy path roughly down the middle, some a little further one way or the other. In the main, I have found Excel forums seem, with a few exceptions, to attract a slightly more stable (as regards mentality) user base.
On the bright side, Dave H is responsible for inflicting one of my favourite ever user avatars (take a bow, Richard S!)...  :Wink:

----------


## broro183

> ...
> On the bright side, Dave H is responsible for inflicting one of my favourite ever user avatars (take a bow, Richard S!)...



Lol, I'll second that!
It was because of Richard's avatar that I learnt about the events at Ozgrid.

----------


## Richard Schollar

Which avatar would that be then?

 :Wink:

----------


## romperstomper

You seem to have taken my "take a bow" a little too far...  :Smilie:

----------


## Richard Schollar

> You seem to have taken my "take a bow" a little too far...



LOL!!! 

I suppose I should thank Dave really - I had no idea he was following me around with a camera though!

----------


## romperstomper

Not surprising - doesn't look like you can see much.

----------


## teylyn

> doesn't look like you can see much.



ROTFLMAO -- the tears, the tears!!!

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Jack, i can only sympathize with you, as you may or may not know i was admin here, the people that own these forums (general accusation) don;t know which side the bread is buttered, i loved getting this forum where it is today with the help of some very dedicated moderators, the owners changed my perception of how i did the job and expected more!

So after sadly parting ways i decided to start my own, hopefully dodging all the pitfalls i have seen throughout all the forums, you used to run a forum once with royUK, you only do that kind of thing if you have passion, its people like you that make forums possible, without folk that have that passion for helping and furthering someone else's eductaion and experience no matter what the cost to them forums would die!

Hats off to all moderators and passionate helpers here - wish i was still admin and dealing with all your wants and wishes  :Smilie:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

By the way, when i was admin here mentioning the "O" forum would get you a little punishment  :Wink: , guess Roy's a little softer than i was, oh the tradegy, oh the pain!, some traditions are just hard to keep i guess!

----------


## Domski

FWIW I've never been a member of Ozgrid but used to stumble across it every now and then when Googling for a solution to something I couldn't find elsewhere.

No doubt it's a great resource but some of the comments DH used to make at people who had innocently broken one of his rules has led me to avoid visiting the site or pointing anyone in it's general direction unless I really have to.

I don't like rude people and Dave Hawley just comes across as someone who is exceptionally. Don't know the guy, don't want to.

Dom

----------


## Jack in the UK

Hey thanks to everyone that’s posted and most of all kindness to Jack

Yes above i have said the facts,, and i have nothing to be ashamed of

I took Oz where it is now, I recruited the big guns and these are a few still friends today (i won’t name them but sure many will know), 
Some did speak to Dave and he was not interested and the topic was as i understand never public or in the mods private forums - again all stuff i set up and. All forum have MVP private forums

A few now Microsoft real MVPs are friends of mine, and I got them on OzGrid some were MVPs at the time as well. I helped millions as we all did. My ideas in the front of the forum and I did the Admin, and forums, promoted to site MVPs or OzMVPs as I invented

We even had the GhOZt everything was Oz related and worded and aimed at fun,, then things got heavy handed re policing Oz… now its per per view so to speak – sad and a shame

I regret nothing bar Dave dislike towards me,, no one supported him like Jack in the UK did and no one will argue with that, on the flip side Dave gave me the opportunity and I learnt a lot which has helped my so many times and I have passed on so much 

In reflection now – between myself and Dave I have no argument and say thank you Dave, I come out winning. I learnt so much I would not have, I have great fun, made fantastic friends and most of all EVERYONE know the driving force behind OzGrid from day one (Well start week two to tell the truth) was a very simple hardly educated mad as they come chap from London. Jack in the UK

Thanks for your kind words again

----------


## davesexcel

2yr comeback? almost a record.

----------


## Domski

2 years is nothing: http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-thankyou.html

Dom

----------


## dvkarras

I just had a Flame War with that person you refer as "Low Life" Roy of UK, accidentally placed and irrelevant query on one of their threads "User Form Macro Issue", I was not getting the entire truckload of assistance, but only asking a simple pattern that i can use when Lo and Behold this RoyUK told me and closed the thread:

"Kindly take the time to read the Forum Rules and don't post in another member's thread.
Obviously by the file extension you have made no attempt at coding this yourself. The Forum is here to help, not provide complete projects for free"

Oh boy, was I infuriated and sent him a private message, his rudeness continued and the rest was history and I got banned.

RoyUK as "Low Life"? I like that term.

----------


## martindwilson

ah well he's a member here so prepare yourself for another ban!

----------


## JosephP

nobody here referred to royuk as a low life-he used to be admin here I believe and from what I've seen of his posts was always fair and reasonable. if you had a problem with him on another forum I suggest you keep it there please

----------


## royUK

This idiot (dvkarras) does not deserve help & the rules here are the same as any other Excel Forum

he was politely asked not to post in other member's Threads & I pointed out that he did not appear to have made any effort to code the problem himself.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Forum rules are there to protect everyone - fail to follow them at your peril!, honsetly though, how hard is it to read a few rules and stick to them?

----------


## protonLeah

@dvkarras
Welcome to the Forum. 

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

(seems like a good time to lock this thread!  :Mad: )

----------


## snb

responsetime wasn't a problem in this case ... :Wink:

----------


## royUK

He has been a member here since 2008 and never posted or indeed read the Rules.

I didn't & wouldn't have closed the post - it was someone else's post and relatively recent.

I did ban him after receiving a rude and whining PM

----------


## Cheeky Charlie

Interesting to re-read this thread now, particularly: "hope we never go down that route" commentary!

----------


## JBeaucaire

Indeed it is still our goal to not go down that route in that manner.  The addition of the Commercial Services Forum was to widen the range of our clientele, all existing forums and free-for-all Excel interaction should continue ad nauseum.   :Wink:

----------

